# Waarskuwing Vir Tzaneen(eskom En Die Krag Onderbreuking)



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Die krag gaan vermoedelik vandag tussen 12 en 3 af wees in tzaneen.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Ons f*&^%$# krag was af gewees al vir 2.5 vanoggend en gaan weeer af gaan vir nog n 2.5 ure vannaand


----------

